# Does God hate?



## shackleton (Aug 23, 2007)

As we all know, in various places in the bible there are instances where God hates. What does this mean? Is it a strong affection _against_? If someone was laying bleeding on the side of the road you would just walk past because you_ hate_ them? Or does it mean simply love less? 
There is the famous verse in Malachi 1:3, which is explained in more detail in Romans 9:13. The word used here is Sane (hated). In every instance in the bible were this word is used it literally means hated, to hate personally, to not help in time of need so that harm might come. An example of what hatred means, in Deuteronomy 21:15 it says, "If you have two wives, love the one and hate the other," as in to not look favourably upon. To set out to make ones life miserable because you hate them. 
Is this what it means when it is used in conjuction with God? Or does it simply mean to love less or not choose, as some commentators say?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 23, 2007)

shackleton said:


> As we all know, in various places in the bible there are instances where God hates. What does this mean? Is it a strong affection _against_? If someone was laying bleeding on the side of the road you would just walk past because you_ hate_ them? Or does it mean simply love less?
> There is the famous verse in Malachi 1:3, which is explained in more detail in Romans 9:13. The word used here is Sane (hated). In every instance in the bible were this word is used it literally means hated, to hate personally, to not help in time of need so that harm might come. An example of what hatred means, in Deuteronomy 21:15 it says, "If you have two wives, love the one and hate the other," as in to not look favourably upon. To set out to make ones life miserable because you hate them.
> Is this what it means when it is used in conjuction with God? Or does it simply mean to love less or not choose, as some commentators say?



Most of the commentators that argue for the "Esau I have loved less" interpretation, as I read them, are doing so in order to let God off the hook, and make him more the "gentleman" that they'd like him to be. 

However, God is not a tame lion. He can hate with a holy hatred, and did so in the case of Esau (even before Esau was born and had done anything to engender or 'earn' any of God's displeasure, the text says). 

If you walked by someone dying, bleeding on the side of the road, and just went on your merry way, how would you argue before God that you did not commit an act of hatred against that person? How would you argue that you loved him in any way at all?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 23, 2007)

As short and simple as I can make it: God hates sin -- that which is violent rebellion against His holiness and His good rule. Those who "love darkness rather than light", cleaving to sin, are hated as is the sin they embrace. It is that hatred for sin that was poured upon our Savior Jesus Christ, that it not be poured upon us.

The floodgates of mercy are flung wide; all who would escape the wrath to come take refuge in the precious Savior. "He that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God." (John 3:21)

God would not be God if He did not hate sin, and those who wickedly refuse to cease practicing it.


----------

